# What Will Happen In 2012



## Kane (Oct 27, 2005)

The year 2012 is considered by many to be a great turning point in human history;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012

  "    * December 21 - End of the great cycle of the Maya calendar's Long Count and a 26,000 year planetary cycle in the Aztec calendar, and thus the alleged end of our world (the end of the cycle is dated December 22 or December 23 by some calculations).
       * According to the 1997 book The Bible Code the world will end due to a collision with a meteor, asteroid or comet.
       * Interpreted by millennialists as a time when there will be an evolutionary change in human consciousness brought about by a series of world changing events or revelations. Following this period of upheaval they believe we will begin a new 1,000 year cycle in which peace, enlightenment and our environment take priority.
       * The Olduvai cliff will begin and permanent blackouts will occur worldwide, according to "The Peak of World Oil Production and the Road To The Olduvai Gorge" by Richard C. Duncan.
       * Terence McKenna's Novelty Theory claims that time is a fractal wave of increasing novelty that ends abruptly in 2012.
       * Tibetan Monks specialising in remote viewing predict that divine extra-terrestrials will intervene at a point where the world's governments are about to deploy weapons of mass destruction. Adding to this, the Tibetan Monks say that the world is not ready to be destroyed and that our Earth is blessed and being saved continuously from all kinds of hazards that Mankind is not even aware of.                                                     "

Will the world end in 2012 or will something out of the ordinary change? Although this maybe mere superstition considering many people have a feeling about this year, ya never know .


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 27, 2005)

Ask me that question 7 years from today.


----------



## JPR (Oct 27, 2005)

2012 will be a great turning point in my life.  I'll be 50!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2005)

And the world was supposed to end in 2000 as well.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Oct 27, 2005)

My opinion...could end any time...could not end...but ya know we won't know when it ends because we won't be here.


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 27, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> And the world was supposed to end in 2000 as well.


 
good point.. there have always been doom sayers in history. The way I look at it, you live your life every day the way you would want to be remembered... If the world were to end tommorow or in 1000 years, I'd want to live tommorow the same way..

Here is a question... if you knew the world would end next week, how would you change your next weeks plans?

MrH


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

The future ain't what it used to be.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Here is a question... if you knew the world would end next week, how would you change your next weeks plans?


I'd probably go into hiding with my family, since there will be a lot of stoopid fools out drinking, carousing, breaking the law just so they can say they did before they died.

I'd make cookies with the kids, play endlessly with them, spend loads of time with my husband, discuss spirituality and the actions of others with my family and friends ... pretty much what I do right now.

No, I wouldn't go bungee-jumping or cliff-diving or parasailing because if everyone knew the world was going to end, everyone else would be doing those things and ... well, I don't think of life as a list of things to do, I think of it as a chance to be, to enhance my soul and maybe help others.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 27, 2005)

JPR said:
			
		

> 2012 will be a great turning point in my life.  I'll be 50!


Hahahaha you beat me to it! 

However, I was intriqued at the whole theory about Planet X and that it was going to swing by Earth and cause all kinds of planetary problems, as it's eliptical orbit would have it pass earth only once every several thousand years. Then later the whole thing was pretty much stifled by NASA as unfounded. This was three or four years ago.

Fast forward to about 3 weeks ago... Recently they have found a 10th planet in our solar system, Planet X (Xena), it is beyond Pluto and larger in mass than Pluto, but considerably smaller than earth. I found all of this even more intriquing. That being said, I don't think the new found planet means anything, but who knows. I don't know if they have determined it's orbit and or direction of movement yet, either. 

It is all interesting and great food for thought, but mostly meaningless.


----------



## Loki (Oct 27, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> Will the world end in 2012 or will something out of the ordinary change? Although this maybe mere superstition considering many people have a feeling about this year, ya never know .



Many people have "a feeling" about Jesus, the Messiah, the number 13, black cats, alchemy, pentagrams, telekinesis, telepathy, diving rods, miracles, ghosts, witches, vampires and spoon bending.

2012 will be a year like any other, and if anything out of the ordinary will happen, it will have a *REASONABLE EXPLANATION*.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'd probably go into hiding with my family, since there will be a lot of stoopid fools out drinking, carousing, breaking the law just so they can say they did before they died.


 
Sadly, I agree. Going into hiding and enjoying your last time with your family would be the wise thing as society would totally break down. Unless there was hope of some way to stop the End that one could help with, this'd be the best thing to do for us family folk.

Single folk should party like it's 1999.


----------



## heretic888 (Oct 27, 2005)

> Tibetan Monks specialising in remote viewing predict that divine extra-terrestrials will intervene at a point where the world's governments are about to deploy weapons of mass destruction. Adding to this, the Tibetan Monks say that the world is not ready to be destroyed and that our Earth is blessed and being saved continuously from all kinds of hazards that Mankind is not even aware of.


 
This is messed up on so many levels I don't even know where to begin.  

That being said, I don't buy into numerology and astrology. It has about as much scientific validity (and we _are_ talking about the prediction of empirical events in psychophysical reality here) as intelligent design, IMO.

Laterz.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 27, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> This is messed up on so many levels I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> That being said, I don't buy into numerology and astrology. It has about as much scientific validity (and we _are_ talking about the prediction of empirical events in psychophysical reality here) as intelligent design, IMO.
> 
> Laterz.


HAHAHA You just have to have *FAITH*


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Here is a question... if you knew the world would end next week, how would you change your next weeks plans?  MrH


 
Prior to my children being born, I would have done the happy dance. Now it is a terrifying thought; my children being robbed of their chance to be happy and enjoy long lives.

I'm absolutely certain I would spend every minute with them, though at 3 yrs old there would be no way or reason to burden them with this armaggedon. I would simply have as much fun with them as I could.

... If I didn't have children (and wasn't so terribly honorable, loyal, and decent) I would immediately go see my dream girl and convince her that, under the circumstances, she should grant me one week of exquisite ecstacy. 

oh the fantasies already run rampant. If all it takes is a little Apocalypse to get things going I say Bring It On!


----------



## heretic888 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> HAHAHA You just have to have *FAITH*


 
I do have faith. Lots of it, actually. Just not in bovine feces. 

Laterz.


----------



## heretic888 (Oct 27, 2005)

Although, according to an astrophysicist that was on the Colbert Report the other night, an asteroid is targetted to hit Earth (possibly bouncing harmlessly off our atmosphere and possibly not) in the year 2029.

Yikes.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 27, 2005)

I find it a little interesting that all of these Nostradamusesque prophecies chose that day for whatever reason out of nowhere.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 27, 2005)

I think that I will be elevated to the status of god incarnate on Dec 20th, 2012, which is why the world is gonna end on the 22nd.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> The year 2012 is considered by many to be a great turning point in human history;
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012
> 
> ...



From the Mayan calendar is will be the ending of the fifth (5th) age and then the beginning of the sixth (6th) age. All the ages come with change, so the ending of the world is relative in that it is an ending as one knows it and it is new and beginning a new cycle. 

This is similiar to the Death card in that Tarot cards, which also means the ending of something (* not necessarily life *) and if reversed the beginning of something (* which could be birth or the addition of a child *)

So, I do not expect the world to end and not exist, but I do expect that according to the aproximately 60,000 year calendar of the Mayans (* btw, they did not need a leap year  *), there will be an ending of one cycle and the beginning of the next.

:asian:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I think that I will be elevated to the status of god incarnate on Dec 20th, 2012, which is why the world is gonna end on the 22nd.



Yeah, but what a day the 21st will be! ... If I swear my loyalty now can I put in an advance order for an 18 yr old petite brunette in a Catholic school girl uniform?


----------



## ginshun (Oct 28, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Here is a question... if you knew the world would end next week, how would you change your next weeks plans?
> 
> MrH



You had better believe that I wouldn't be at work on Monday


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm hoping for one of those 1980's post apocalypse type movie scenarios so that I can set myself up as a warlord in the aftermath.  I can just see it now...football shoulder pads with spikes, scar down my face from defeating the previous warlord, machine guns and samurai swords hanging all over...oooh, I can't wait.:ultracool


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 28, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yeah, but what a day the 21st will be! ... If I swear my loyalty now can I put in an advance order for an 18 yr old petite brunette in a Catholic school girl uniform?


 
What, just ONE?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 28, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'd probably go into hiding with my family, since there will be a lot of stoopid fools out drinking, carousing, breaking the law just so they can say they did before they died.
> 
> I'd make cookies with the kids, play endlessly with them, spend loads of time with my husband, discuss spirituality and the actions of others with my family and friends ... pretty much what I do right now.
> 
> No, I wouldn't go bungee-jumping or cliff-diving or parasailing because if everyone knew the world was going to end, everyone else would be doing those things and ... well, I don't think of life as a list of things to do, I think of it as a chance to be, to enhance my soul and maybe help others.


 
Plus, it would suck to die over doing something stupid if the world didn't really end.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 28, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping for one of those 1980's post apocalypse type movie scenarios so that I can set myself up as a warlord in the aftermath. I can just see it now...football shoulder pads with spikes, scar down my face from defeating the previous warlord, machine guns and samurai swords hanging all over...oooh, I can't wait.:ultracool


 
Gotta watch out for those Plague Mutants tho, and guys in Hockeymasks with Magnum Revolvers.

And Postmen with webbed feet.


----------



## Kane (Oct 28, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> From the Mayan calendar is will be the ending of the fifth (5th) age and then the beginning of the sixth (6th) age. All the ages come with change, so the ending of the world is relative in that it is an ending as one knows it and it is new and beginning a new cycle.
> 
> This is similiar to the Death card in that Tarot cards, which also means the ending of something (* not necessarily life *) and if reversed the beginning of something (* which could be birth or the addition of a child *)
> 
> ...



Yea that is true about the death/tarrot card predictions. Then again though each tarrot reader has different opinions, but here we have many people who think the world will change a lot in 2012. Heck even the Bible Code suggest it:supcool:.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Gotta watch out for those Plague Mutants tho, and guys in Hockeymasks with Magnum Revolvers.
> 
> And Postmen with webbed feet.


 At least the postmen with webbed feet would finally be able to carry through on delivery during that whole "Rain nor snow nor dark of night" thing.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 28, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> What, just ONE?



Aah...I see you understand my mind quite well. I'd be more clear about exactly what I'd like but it would probably get me suspended.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 29, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Aah...I see you understand my mind quite well. I'd be more clear about exactly what I'd like but it would probably get me suspended.



*insert cheap shamless plug for Martial Talk here*

Then become a supporting member and tell us all about it in the premium club.

*End Cheap Shamless Plug*


----------



## Tgace (Oct 29, 2005)

Same thing that happened at the turn of the 20th cent. and the 21st (remember Y2K?)...life goes on......


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 29, 2005)

JPR said:
			
		

> 2012 will be a great turning point in my life.  I'll be 50!




Well you get an AARP card, and a 15% discount.  I'll be your reference.


In 2012 I turn 55.  

It'll be interesting to see how much warmer the world is, whether we've gotten a hydrogen economy, gotten out of Iraq, gone to Mars, developed the space elevator to any great degree, developed a space plane with a scramjet rocket, gotten rail guns up and running for the Navy....

Can we make this thread a "time capsule?"  

If the world ends, it won't matter.  If it does...or any of the "prophecies" come true, we can chortle over what we wrote this month.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll be 47 and my two oldest kids will be of legal age and then some by that point and my youngest will be in the throes of puberty and will be starting high school.

Maybe I can go to the Carribbean by then ....


----------



## Senjojutsu (Oct 29, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> And the world was supposed to end in 2000 as well.


 
I still don't believe Corporate America has forgiven consultants over Y2K hype and billings, and it's been half a decade now...

Or to quote the greatest modern American Prophet; Peter Griffin of The Family Guy:

*Peter: Y2K? What are you selling, chicken or sex jelly? *​ 
Maybe the Artist formerly known as Prince can do a remix and rerelease his 1999 song...


----------



## Navarre (Oct 29, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> *insert cheap shamless plug for Martial Talk here*
> 
> Then become a supporting member and tell us all about it in the premium club.
> 
> *End Cheap Shamless Plug*



Buying my Supporting Member plan is on my soon-to-be-done list. I'll sacrifice my next dvd purchase for it.

Even then, I'll still watch myself.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 29, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> *insert cheap shamless plug for Martial Talk here*
> 
> Then become a supporting member and tell us all about it in the premium club.
> 
> *End Cheap Shamless Plug*






			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> Buying my Supporting Member plan is on my soon-to-be-done list. I'll sacrifice my next dvd purchase for it.
> 
> Even then, I'll still watch myself.




LOL, Navarre, are you getting the sense that between myself on other threads and Techno, we may be wanting you to purchase that Supporting Membership? 

Subtle we are not.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 29, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> LOL, Navarre, are you getting the sense that between myself on other threads and Techno, we may be wanting you to purchase that Supporting Membership?



Actually, I guess I'm either dense or socially retarded. I wasn't taking the comments to be a request for me specifically. 

I thought ppl who cared enough to purchase supporting memberships were just wanting as much influx of investment as possible for the sake of the board. I never thought that I was being courted personally.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 30, 2005)

2012 - the US will probably still be in Iraq...


----------



## Kenpobldr (Oct 30, 2005)

My first child will be of to college and I will be consumed by debt in trying to pay for an $80,000 per year education.


----------

